
Tesla Model 3 Price Confirmed at $35K (before incentives) - misiti3780
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-09/will-the-tesla-model-3-really-sell-for-25-000
======
gozur88
>A $25,000 Tesla would upend the U.S. auto market.

 _Maybe_. A $25k Tesla that people think looks smart and has an acceptable
range and has acceptable performance would probably upend the market. But so
far this thing is vaporware.

------
jason_slack
One thing I wonder about is for $35k, say a lot of people buy one instead of a
gas car. Is the charging network support going to increase by leaps and bounds
too? If it doesn't, everyone will be using home chargers and will electric
companies increase the kw/h rates?

I owned a Fiat 500e. It took 17 hours to charge on 120v and about 6 hours to
charge on 240v. I could find 3rd party places to change, like the grocery
store, but these were always taken when I was running errands.

------
madengr
Hurry up and take my money!

~~~
perseusprime11
They will take our money in 2018.

